# When is floor sink required?



## AbeFroman (Jul 20, 2011)

I believe floor sinks are required in restaurants and hospitals so that the backflow doesn't come up and contaminate those sinks but can anyone specifically let me know when floor sinks are required in terms of building code? If I could get confirmation that it is required for hospitals and restaurants too, that would be great. Thanks


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

AbeFroman said:


> I believe floor sinks are required in restaurants and hospitals so that the backflow doesn't come up and contaminate those sinks but can anyone specifically let me know when floor sinks are required in terms of building code? If I could get confirmation that it is required for hospitals and restaurants too, that would be great. Thanks



This should help
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AbeFroman said:


> ...can anyone specifically let me know when floor sinks are required...


The answers on this thread won't be any better than the last time you ignored the request for an intro.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe someone could draw him an iso. It may help him out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything you are going to find out without an intro has already been said...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/floor-sinks-14465/


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

AbeFroman said:


> I believe floor sinks are required in restaurants and hospitals so that the backflow doesn't come up and contaminate those sinks but can anyone specifically let me know when floor sinks are required in terms of building code? If I could get confirmation that it is required for hospitals and restaurants too, that would be great. Thanks


Floor sinks are required everywhere. I would call a local LICESED plumber and ask him to install a floor sink in all rooks to prevent backflow because that is code.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> Floor sinks are required everywhere. I would call a local LICESED plumber and ask him to install a floor sink in all rooks to prevent backflow because that is code.


Is thak a 3" ???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AbeFroman said:


> I believe floor sinks are required in restaurants and hospitals so that the backflow doesn't come up and contaminate those sinks but can anyone specifically let me know when floor sinks are required in terms of building code? If I could get confirmation that it is required for hospitals and restaurants too, that would be great. Thanks


 



Who told you that lie?... Everyone knows engineers put 'floor sinks' on the print so the plumbers don't stand around with nothing to do....:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HNd3qz68Zw


How do you do it Red?!?

If only you could use your powers for good instead of evil...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm worried about typing when Red is online for fear he will read my mind.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> How do you do it Red?!?
> 
> If only you could use your powers for good instead of evil...


Us "Armchair Plumbers" are just good at this stuff... :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Us "Armchair Plumbers" are just good at this stuff... :laughing:


Still mad at me pinky? :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AbeFroman said:


> I believe floor sinks are required in restaurants and hospitals so that the backflow doesn't come up and contaminate those sinks but can anyone specifically let me know when floor sinks are required in terms of building code? If I could get confirmation that it is required for hospitals and restaurants too, that would be great. Thanks


 



Hey wait a minute, there cowboy. You're not the real Abe Froman, sausage king from Chi Town...

Oh you might be a sausage smoker alright, but who are you really working for?


----------



## AbeFroman (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok so you caught me, now you know my true identity as The Sausage King of Chicago :jester:. 

I am really just a college student working for a startup company this summer trying to get as much information, at the moment about Floor Sinks, as possible from the experts. We're in the process of developing a product that makes installation a lot easier and allows for the floor sink to be put in after concrete is poured. I basically wanted to know from the experts if installing them has been a reoccurring problem over the years and where they are mostly used.

Didn't know a couple posts would let the dogs loose after me but gotta love that you're defending your territory; kinda like me when I play online chess with my friends .

How's that for smoking some pole tommy or do I have to stay down here long enough that my knees get scabbed


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok floor sinks are a pain in the arse to install, and they are always located in the floor.

If I wanted to install a floor sink after the slab was poured I would just simply box out my P trap just like a tub drain on a new house.:blink:

Maybe you should give up on that idea and get back to making sausage. :laughing:


----------

